# vista rtm x64 compatibility problems



## anantha92 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yea i know its a little early but i am back into the overclocking scene after a while and none of the programs seem to worj with vista (x64 and the x86 version). That includes Ati tool, Clock gen and cpu-z. The one im really concerend about is ati tool. Is there any other alternatives taht work with vista? I have an x800 GTO fyi. Thanks in advance and any help will be greatly appreciated.

 

anantha92


----------

